# how do I make subdomains on a nameserver?



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

I am using dnsmadeeasy.com for my dns management, can someone please tell me the steps I need to go through to make a subdomain? (I don't have access to any files, so for example, Add a A Record to such and such, then do a CNAME to...etc)

Thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Their website instructions look pretty straight forward. What dont you understand?


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't understand how to make a subdomain like http://subdomain.johnscompany.net and http://www.subdomain.johnscompany.net to point to a area like http://www.johnscompany.net/subdomain yet not be a redirect. Please tell me how to do this (add a A Record pointing to such and such, then add a CNAME Record pointing to such and such, etc).

Thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You just make an A record for the subdomain http://subdomain.domain.com and point it to your IP address. Then depending on what Web Server you are using you will have to setup Name Based Virtual Hosting. Looks like you are using apache. That is pretty easy, I can help you setup that.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

ok thanks, figured it out - I don't have access to the config files (hosting with onehost.ws), is there a way I could add domains/subdomains through .htaccess or something...I can do it through cpanel but they limit how many I can add and I was wondering if maybe there's a way around that


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not thru an .htaccess.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

k, guess I'd have to at least have remote terminal access ...oh well, I'll just live with the limits set on cPanel I guess


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am kind of suprised that your Web Hosting company provides cpanel but does not provide DNS for you.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

well I don't think they do at least...lol...and to get remote terminal access I'd have to send them a scanned copy of my id which I don't have yet ...anways check 'em out at onehost.ws, I have the unlimited package


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

According to what I read. You can host up to 5 domains, but you have unlimited amount of subdomains for each domain. You should be able to do what you want.


----------

